# Emilion's Hunt Light 3W FT-01, Many Pictures!



## ernsanada (Jun 14, 2006)

Got this Hunt Light 3W FT-01 from Emilion, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119908

$33.00 + $5.00 ( Registered Shipping ) = $38.00

A great price for a great light!!!!

Tint is nice and white.

Built like a tank!

Nice machining!

Wish it had HAIII.

Model : FT-01
LED: Lux III (TX0 / TW0 )
Driver: 3-10v
Output: 80 Lumens
Runtime: 2.5 hours HI and 1.5 hours LO with DLG 18650
3 hours HI with 2 X CR123A
Reflector: Metalic (textured)
Lens: Glass Lens
Size : (DIA) Bezel 32mm, body 25mm , Total length 130mm
Anodizing: Type II
Switch: Reverse Clickie
Battery type: 18650 / 17670 /Protected 17670/ 2 X CR123 / 2 X 16340
Bezel compatible with G&P G60/90 bulbs.




















































Left, Hunt Light Right, Mini Mag 2AA with Kroll Switch






Beamshot @ 5"






Beamshot @ 90"






Left, Hunt Light Right, Q III @ 5"






Left, Hunt Light Right, Q III @ 90"


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 14, 2006)

Some more pictures of the reflector assembly.


----------



## havand (Jun 14, 2006)

Does it come close to its claimed 80 lumens output? If thats a Q-3 next to it, i kind of has to doubt its anywhere NEAR 80 lumens... What is your opinion?


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

havand said:


> Does it come close to its claimed 80 lumens output? If thats a Q-3 next to it, i kind of has to doubt its anywhere NEAR 80 lumens... What is your opinion?



I don't have anyway to measure lumens.

Like you said I doubt it's anywhere near 80 lumens. All manufacturers usually exaggerate their claimed lumens output.


----------



## Glock40 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice pictures. Thanks for the work.:rock:


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow. . .:kewlpics:

All of that you've listed for thirty-eight? Hmmm. . .


----------



## havand (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, thank you for the pics! I'm considering picking this light up purely for the circuity and bulb.....If it really can take 3-10V, that would be pretty sweet. Good to reuse for another project.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 15, 2006)

Is the led easy to replace for premium bins?

AlexGT


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 15, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> All manufacturers usually exaggerate their claimed lumens output.



but the 80 lumen claim is especially exagerated considering Gransee measured a stock Q3 to be 23 lumens. 

BTW not all manufacturers exagerate, in fact a few under-reporting. But then again that goes into a whole otehr subject...


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Is the led easy to replace for premium bins?
> 
> AlexGT



Looks like you can take apart the reflector. The reflector is 2 pieces. I tried to take it apart but I was scared I might do some damage so I stopped. I may try again.


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 15, 2006)

The reflector looks like it might unscrew the same as The BOG modules. Heck, I think I paid the same amount for just my module! And that was before shipping!


----------



## jsr (Jun 15, 2006)

I hope it makes in the 50-60lumen range which is easily doable for a 2x 123A light. Is your Q3 modded at all? The FT-01 definitely looks like it has more throw.

When I recently made some attempts to take beamshots, I noticed that it was very difficult to tell the relative brightness of my lights from the beamshots alone as lights that made 10lms looked almost as bright as ones that made 55lms. Can you do a ceiling bounce test to just visually check which looks brighter?

I've been waiting to hear from Emilion about this, and my problem with my Jet1, but so far, no communication from him at all.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

jsr said:


> I hope it makes in the 50-60lumen range which is easily doable for a 2x 123A light. Is your Q3 modded at all? The FT-01 definitely looks like it has more throw.
> 
> When I recently made some attempts to take beamshots, I noticed that it was very difficult to tell the relative brightness of my lights from the beamshots alone as lights that made 10lms looked almost as bright as ones that made 55lms. Can you do a ceiling bounce test to just visually check which looks brighter?
> 
> I've been waiting to hear from Emilion about this, and my problem with my Jet1, but so far, no communication from him at all.



My QIII is stock but it's running a Protected RCR123.


----------



## AKsRule (Jun 15, 2006)

cheap price for a solid light.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> The reflector looks like it might unscrew the same as The BOG modules. Heck, I think I paid the same amount for just my module! And that was before shipping!



Thanks for the tip! The reflector module unscrews.


----------



## havand (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't suppose you have two protected RCR123 cells to run in the Ft-01?


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

havand said:


> I don't suppose you have two protected RCR123 cells to run in the Ft-01?



On the Hunt Light thread the input voltage of the FT01 is 3v~9v. Emilion says 3v-10v.

I tried 2 Protected RCR123's not fully charged. One battery was 3.7V the other 3.6V a total of 7.3v.

The 2 Protected RCR123's fit with no problems and the light works.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 15, 2006)

why then the hesitation not to put 2xrcr123's in it? why not two topped off cells?


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> why then the hesitation not to put 2xrcr123's in it? why not two topped off cells?



I did not have any fully charged RCR123's at this time.

I took out the batteries out of a couple lights to check the fit.

I thought somebody might be interested in what the voltage of the batteries were.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 15, 2006)

wheres the driver housed? is it in that epoxy under the LED? Thanks!


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> wheres the driver housed? is it in that epoxy under the LED? Thanks!



Might be expoxy. I can touch part of it with my finger nail, it's dried up.

The board, ( driver ) located inside the aluminum housing.

It's potted.


----------



## jsr (Jun 15, 2006)

Argh, I really like this light, but Emilion's not contacting me and Huntlight's not returning my email or PMs.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

jsr said:


> Argh, I really like this light, but Emilion's not contacting me and Huntlight's not returning my email or PMs.



I think this is a great deal for $38.00.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ernie,

Great review & pics. Keep up the great work!

John


----------



## huntlight (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you very much!
It is nice pic!
I am sorry! your FT01 is old version,now we have new version.

1、The clip is improved.please look the new pic.





2、The luminance is improved ,Improve 30% than old version.

The FT01 input voltage is 3V~~9V 。It is real.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks to the OP and Huntlight, I didn't even know this sucker had a clip. And a not too shabby lookin' one at that.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 15, 2006)

huntlight said:


> A great price for a great light!!!!
> Tint is nice and white.
> Built like a tank!
> Nice machining!
> ...



I don't mind I have the older version, the FT-01 is still a very nice light and I am very happy for what I paid for the light.


----------



## jsr (Jun 16, 2006)

I really want this light, but so far neither Emilion nor Huntlight has responded to my email or PM, so I'm starting to give up.

Huntlight/Danny/Andy - can you respond to my email or PM? Thanks.


----------



## huntlight (Jun 16, 2006)

jsr said:


> I really want this light, but so far neither Emilion nor Huntlight has responded to my email or PM, so I'm starting to give up.
> 
> Huntlight/Danny/Andy - can you respond to my email or PM? Thanks.


 

Hi,jsr, I have PM to you !yet!
Thanks!


----------



## Maro (Jun 17, 2006)

HI ernsanada,

I got mine from Emili.
I do not understand the way of two mode.
A tail switch is an ordinary reverse switch. And it is not set to low mode even if it twists a tail cap.
Please let me know whether it is set to low mode.

How were the reflector and the LED unit separated? heat and unscrew?


----------



## jsr (Jun 17, 2006)

Just ordered mine from Huntlight...looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 17, 2006)

Maro said:


> HI ernsanada,
> 
> I got mine from Emili.
> I do not understand the way of two mode.
> ...



No 2 way switch. Only on, high and off. Reverse clickie.

I just unscrewed the reflector and the led unit. No heat needed.


----------



## Maro (Jun 17, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> No 2 way switch. Only on, high and off. Reverse clickie.
> 
> I just unscrewed the reflector and the led unit. No heat needed.


 
Thank you for the reply. :thanks: 
I thought whether two brightness, HI and LOW, could be changed.  :lolsign: 
They said "Runtime(s). : It was called 2.5 hours HI and 1.5 hours LO with DLG 186503 hours HI with 2 X CR123A." 
It means that in DLG 18650 for 2.5 hours bright in HI mode and then it shines in LOW mode 1.5 hours.

I did separate the reflector and LED module. 

Thanks!


----------



## jsr (Jun 19, 2006)

Emilion told me the light's switch is modable like a Q3 to have 2 modes. Anyone care to take out the switch and board to take a look? Maybe it's just a resistor that needs to be added and the switch changed out for a 2-stage. I think Digikey has a switch that's On1-On2-Off now.


----------



## huntlight (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought whether two brightness, HI and LOW, could be changed.  :lolsign: 
They said "Runtime(s). : It was called 2.5 hours HI and 1.5 hours LO with DLG 186503 hours HI with 2 X CR123A." 
It means that in DLG 18650 for 2.5 hours bright in HI mode and then it shines in LOW mode 1.5 hours.

I did separate the reflector and LED module. 




Thanks your support extremely! 
We do not have 23 to adjust the light, “It was called 2.5 hours HI and 1.5 hours LO with DLG 186503 hours HI with 2 X CR123A”. meaning are in the voltage high situation, can shine for 2.5 hours, when the voltage drops, the flashlight also can lower the bright work, this period of time length is 1.5 hours

Thanks


----------



## huntlight (Jun 20, 2006)

jsr said:


> Emilion told me the light's switch is modable like a Q3 to have 2 modes. Anyone care to take out the switch and board to take a look? Maybe it's just a resistor that needs to be added and the switch changed out for a 2-stage. I think Digikey has a switch that's On1-On2-Off now.


 

2 switches are the matters which extremely easy to process, but we thought the significance is not very big, if because adds the resistance to enable to have the accent light function, the period of revolution cannot be longer than the present, therefore, we have not made 2 switches.

Thanks


----------



## jsr (Jun 22, 2006)

Just got my FT01 last night! I must say, it's a very nice light!

To start off, I want to mention how nice the presentation box is. I thought the box that my Nextorch Z1 came in was nice, but this box is really nice! The edges of the box got a bit bent from the delivery service, but not too bad. Like the Nextorch boxes, there's foam cutouts to hold the light and accessories. My light came with 2 lanyards and one of them is interesting as it has a small pig on it...funny looking...I like it. The box's lid is a flip-up lid (not a removable one like the Nextorch) and is locked down via 2 magnets embedded in the flaps...a nice touch I think. This box would impress anyone if it were given as a gift.

Ok, to the light. I got the one with the improved clip and brighter output.

Exterior/Finish/Aesthetics - Everything's machined very nicely and the TypeII finish is very even. I took the light apart and really appreciated that it does not have any darn glue anywhere!...nice! The tailcap and head threads very smoothly even w/o any lube. The bezel is a bit rougher, but not too bad. The clip is useful...not overly tight that it's hard to clip on my pants and I really like the bezel down carry. The finish is matte black. On it's own, it looks quite black, but next to the Nextorch, the Nextorch has a blacker and a bit shinier finish. It's also not quite as matte as my Scorpion or FB1 finish. Overall, very nice machining and finishing.
Aesthetics-wise, it is one of the most attractive 2cell lights I've seen. It's Surefire-esque, but still different. IMO, it looks better than other 2cells I would consider such as the Nextorch Z3 and F3, MicroFire, Nuwai BigQ3, and even my Streamlights (which I find very attractive).
Note on the clip - it works well, but the screws used are an awkward design. I've never seen them before so I have no idea how I'd ever R&R the clip.

Ergonomics - The body increases in diameter as it goes toward the tail and the clip is attached to this point. My hand fits perfectly between the head and this increased diameter point...and my thumb reaches just right to the switch. Switch is easy to push, but not soft. It makes a very audible click. I do wish it was a standard clickie for momentary capability, but for the price and performance, I'm more than happy with the way it is. The battery tube is quite large...there's plenty of width space still with primaries and even Li-Ion R123As. It's comfortable to hold in my hand.

Output/Beam/Tint - Tint is mostly white with a very very slight hint of pink at the edge of the hotspot. Hotspot is fairly tight...tighter than my Nextorch Z1 but not as tight as my Scorpion LED. The reflector is textured so the hotspot transitions quite smoothly to the spill, reminds me of my Q3, but with more contrast between hotspot and spill. There's a dim ring beyond the spill area, but it doesn't affect anything.
*Output...here's one thing to note*...I'd highly recommend running it off either 2x 123As or 2x R123As instead of a single 17670 or 18650. I don't have either of those Li-Ion cells, but do have 14500s and 17500s. I also have solid aluminum spacers, so I don't think they introduce much resistance (really, a spring contact would be more resistive than a solid piece of aluminum). Off a single Li-Ion, it's not as bright as my Nextorch Z1 which I estimate to be about 40lms. I'd guesstimate the FT01 is about 30-35lms off a single Li-Ion. Throw in 2 primaries or 2x R123As and *BAM!*...it's BRIGHT! Brighter than my modded Q3 which I estimate is 50-55lms, so I'd say the FT01 off 6V-7.4V is at 60lms easy! Very bright!
I notice that my SL Scorpion also reduces in output running off a single R123A vs. 2x 123As (it's dimmer with my VG FB1 on 1x R123A vs. on the stock Scorpion body on 2x 123As). It's just a characteristic of the driver.
Throw is great! I really like it. It outthrows my Scorpion LED easily and with a larger hotspot to boot.
I had planned on getting a 18650 or 17670 cell to use in this light, but now, I'm just going to pick up a couple of 16340s instead. It will probably run for longer also off the 16340s since the buck will reduce the duty cycle due to the higher voltage, so even better.

Summary - Dang I like this light! It's so attractively designed, easily opened, with great machining and finish, and has amazing output with a very smooth beam. I hadn't planned on picking up another 2cell light, but I'm glad I got this one.

No pics since ernsanada posted much nicer ones than I'll ever be able to take and Huntlight posted pics of the revised clip.


----------



## owenbright (Jun 22, 2006)

You guys are killing me. 
Can these really handle 2x R123s? Very cool.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 22, 2006)

owenbright said:


> You guys are killing me.
> Can these really handle 2x R123s? Very cool.



Yes the FT-01 can handle the RCR123's.


----------



## Maro (Jun 22, 2006)

I bought FT-01 from Emilion.
With no Box, no lanyards.
I got the light only. And has some tiny specks in head and body.


----------



## havand (Jun 23, 2006)

Maro said:


> I bought FT-01 from Emilion.
> With no Box, no lanyards.
> I got the light only. And has some tiny specks in head and body.


 
weird...


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jun 23, 2006)

any upcoming runtimes to see how well it regulates?


----------



## huntlight (Jun 25, 2006)

.........

*Output...here's one thing to note*...I'd highly recommend running it off either 2x 123As or 2x R123As instead of a single 17670 or 18650. I don't have either of those Li-Ion cells, but do have 14500s and 17500s. I also have solid aluminum spacers, so I don't think they introduce much resistance (really, a spring contact would be more resistive than a solid piece of aluminum). Off a single Li-Ion, it's not as bright as my Nextorch Z1 which I estimate to be about 40lms. I'd guesstimate the FT01 is about 30-35lms off a single Li-Ion. Throw in 2 primaries or 2x R123As and *BAM!*...it's BRIGHT! Brighter than my modded Q3 which I estimate is 50-55lms, so I'd say the FT01 off 6V-7.4V is at 60lms easy! Very bright!
I notice that my SL Scorpion also reduces in output running off a single R123A vs. 2x 123As (it's dimmer with my VG FB1 on 1x R123A vs. on the stock Scorpion body on 2x 123As). It's just a characteristic of the driver.
Throw is great! I really like it. It outthrows my Scorpion LED easily and with a larger hotspot to boot.
I had planned on getting a 18650 or 17670 cell to use in this light, but now, I'm just going to pick up a couple of 16340s instead. It will probably run for longer also off the 16340s since the buck will reduce the duty cycle due to the higher voltage, so even better.
..........


Thank you very much!


----------



## jsr (Jun 26, 2006)

BTW, I measured input current at the tailcap and off 2x primary 123As, measured about 500-550mA. Off 2x Li-Ion R123As, I measured 450mA...weird that at the higher voltage, the current is less. It could be because the duty cycle on the driver is so low that it's messing with the DMM's averaging. And I do have a cheap RatShack DMM.


----------



## havand (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that low? I'm no expert, infact my knowledge of such things is pretty limited, but it seems low to me. Please, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## jsr (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, the current's pretty low, especially considering the output (I estimate 60lms on 2x primaries). It could be my DMM. I just know it's bright!


----------



## marxs (Jun 26, 2006)

would anyone happen to have a beamshot comparing it to an edc? or tw4 setup? this i would really like to see...


----------



## huntlight (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you !



NOW I explain about you says above !



1[font=&#23435]、[/font]It is no problem, FT01 use DC-DC driver, Is constant output power ,is 3w flashlight. P=UI ,So the voltage higher ,the current is less.



2[font=&#23435]、[/font]If you use 2x primary 123As, current about 500-550mA. It is OK too 

Because FT01 use DC-DC driver ;and the DC-DC driver efficiency 93% (This efficiency you can calculate with Output power and input power). You know .

efficiency =Output power /input power.If you use 2x primary 123As,The input voltage is 6V; current about 500-550mA,and the LED voltage is voltage is 3.3v~3.5v;so we calculate The output current(The LED current):



ILED=93%*Input voltage*input current /output voltage

ILED=0.93*6v*0.55A /3.5v=0.87A

So the FT01's output power is P=UI=0.87A*3.5v=3.04w,It is no problem;



In fact, You can measured the LED current(output current) with galvanometry ;the DC-DC driver efficiency need our calculate!



Thank you !


----------



## marxs (Jul 16, 2006)

can someone post realworld pics of the throw for these lights? (ft01/ft02) id like to see how they fair in throw...been thinking of getting one of these..


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jul 17, 2006)

dang, the wait is killing me softly.... ordered it a week and a half ago and still gotta wait till next week to get the dang light... this'll be the last time i'm ordering for seriouslights if i want my light in hand under a week....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2006)

VF1Jskull1 said:


> dang, the wait is killing me softly.... ordered it a week and a half ago and still gotta wait till next week to get the dang light... this'll be the last time i'm ordering for seriouslights if i want my light in hand under a week....



Hi - just thought I'd post a reply to your comment re ship times.

Sorry your light is taking so long to make it to you but as of your post (July 17th) it had only been in the mail for 1 week (6 business days) - You ordered Friday July 7th at 6:49 PM so we missed Fridays mail obviously - your light shipped the following Monday (July 10th).

Expected delivery time for expedited parcel to the US is 6-12 business days. I can't do much to speed up the mail unfortunately ;-) The only faster option I have available for a reasonable cost is express post which is available as an option at checkout for customers who want to get their order ASAP.

Most of my US customers have been receiving their orders in 6-9 business days so it seems to me that expedited post is a reasonable compromise of speed and cost.

If anyone has any ideas for a better shipping method to the US fire me off a PM or email and I'll look into it.

Anyway here's hoping your light makes it to you soon 

Best Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## jsr (Jul 19, 2006)

My 2nd FT01 died right when I put in a pair of R123As. It flashed and stopped working. I've PM'd Huntlight, but thus far, no reply for several days. I hope I hear from them soon. I really like the light, but sad I can't use it.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jul 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi - just thought I'd post a reply to your comment re ship times.
> 
> Sorry your light is taking so long to make it to you but as of your post (July 17th) it had only been in the mail for 1 week (6 business days) - You ordered Friday July 7th at 6:49 PM so we missed Fridays mail obviously - your light shipped the following Monday (July 10th).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply... I'm sorry I didn't catch your reply earlier. I did recieve it yesterday after picking it up at my local post office (my niece was home at the time of delivery but said the postman didn't even ring the door bell, go figure...). Thanks for the included powerizer lithium cells. The light is nice and bright and very white... whiter than my Fenix P1 (since it has a slightly purple tint to it). I like the feel of the light and the bezel down clip feature. I took it apart and cleaned the burring and added some silicone grease to smooth out the threads and o-rings. 

The body is bored a bit larger than the battery diameter so there is some radial play, hence rattle possible... my solution was cut a index card and wrap the batteries to fill the gap to prevent the radial movement.

As for wanting the light sooner, I don't expect it to arrive overnight (it would be fine if it did) but for the price of shipping, i'd wouldn't mind a weeks wait (anywhere from 7 to 10 days is fine) but 2 weeks is a little too long. The site is done well, quite similar to emilion's, fenix-store, and led-lights (IIRC) and the products are good, it's just that for me, if it is gonna take this long the next time on expedited post, I'll look elsewhere, cause I won't be paying 25% or more than the price of the product just to ship it fast. 

Anyway, thanks again for offering such a great light.


----------



## cheapo (Jul 27, 2006)

so, basically, the newer versions of the ft01s cannot use r123s????

-David


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 2, 2006)

..


..... Well ... I have ordered one , and I certainly *hope* cheapo's opinion/assumption is not correct .

I am expecting to put anything I want to into it .

All the way in size - up to 18650.

And if 18650 will fit - *any* oversized PRO-tected RCR123a* should* fit . 

I ordered it because of *that* versatility .

.... TMG..




cheapo said:


> so, basically, the newer versions of the ft01s cannot use r123s.
> 
> -David


----------



## jsr (Aug 2, 2006)

TMG - I got my replacement LED module from Huntlight and it works just like my first FT01 (which is the new model also). I measured current draw on both single Li-Ions (a 14500 and a 16340 R123A), 2x primary 123As, and 2x R123As and they were the same as what I recall measuring on my first FT01 which works like a charm (and that my bro-in-law has been enjoying). My new LED module, which included the reflector, has better focus than my first one tho (a nice plus) and a whiter tint. My first FT01 was pretty white already, but had a very slight purple edge at the hotspots outter perimeter. This new one tho is really white! I love this light...it feels so good in the hand (my hand fits perfectly between the head and the raised portion just before the tailcap with my index and pinky fingers just reaching over each end portion for grip), clicky is responsive and easy and audible, and machining is great. I also purchased the light for it's versatility in battery types and configurations, along with the output, and what I think is the most attractive 2cell light available (I think it looks better than my SF Z2).


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 2, 2006)

jsr said:


> TMG - I got my replacement LED module from Huntlight and it works just like my first FT01 (which is the new model also). I measured current draw on both single Li-Ions (a 14500 and a 16340 R123A), 2x primary 123As, and 2x R123As and they were the same as what I recall measuring on my first FT01 which works like a charm (and that my bro-in-law has been enjoying). My new LED module, which included the reflector, has better focus than my first one tho (a nice plus) and a whiter tint. My first FT01 was pretty white already, but had a very slight purple edge at the hotspots outter perimeter. This new one tho is really white! I love this light...it feels so good in the hand (my hand fits perfectly between the head and the raised portion just before the tailcap with my index and pinky fingers just reaching over each end portion for grip), clicky is responsive and easy and audible, and machining is great. I also purchased the light for it's versatility in battery types and configurations, along with the output, and what I think is the most attractive 2cell light available (I think it looks better than my SF Z2).



And you can't beat the price!


----------



## Longbow (Aug 2, 2006)

The FT01 is a high-end flashlight without HAIII and the high-end price. For the price of a Surefire tailcap you can buy an extra FT01 to save for spare parts (if ever needed).


----------



## jsr (Aug 3, 2006)

Longbow said:


> For the price of a Surefire tailcap you can buy an extra FT01 to save for spare parts (if ever needed).


 
Haha, yeah, I find that interesting. My friend's a die hard Surefire guy and I just picked up my first SF, a Z2. I must say, the threading is smooth and everything's made very well on my Z2 (tho, the lamp is slightly crooked, but it seems all are like that as I also ordered a Z2 and C3 for my friend and all were a bit crooked), but I still find it difficult to justify the price of the various accessories and parts for Surefires. For the price of a SF Turbohead, I can pick up 3 FT01s or some other really nice lights (like an HDS B42). Even the 1cell extender for the SF is $30, almost enough to buy another FT01 and enough to pick up a Luxogen LR5-3W from Waion. I do like the Z2 tho...kind of like a Porsche, Ferrari, or Lambo...there's other cars that can beat them in virtually everything for much less, but they evict a feeling that's different due to their brand recognition and reputation...psychological stuff.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 3, 2006)

......... Thanks jsr ,

You have eased my anxiety attack ......... I feel better now .

Looking forward to getting mine ,,, but shipping is being delayed ..... cause of a typhoon in the region .... as I am told.

jsr , we appreciate you sharing all your info. with us . 

I am glad for you that your replacement was even better than the first .

Keep us informed on further up-dates ......... if any .


Thanks / and regards , ......... TMG..

.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 4, 2006)

For those of you looking for a US source, JonSidneyB has them on his site already (he's the new Dealer for the USA):

Hunlight page at JSBurly's Flashlights


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 8, 2006)

Is there a runtime graph for this light?


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 8, 2006)

I think there is one using 2x123 primary cells, but I'd love to see one using an 18650, which is one of this light's claim to fame.


----------



## jsr (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't know if anyone cares, but I put a SF P60 LA in my FT-01 and it didn't work. The outter spring doesn't line up properly for the negative contact. Oh well.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 18, 2006)

Just got one of these FT01's today...very nice light for the money...anodizing, fit and finish are all spot on...great light to slip into your jacket pocket, not to big, not to small, lovely warm white beam.

Excellent purchase IMHO - Possibly the poor mans Surefire?


CFU


----------



## jsr (Aug 18, 2006)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Excellent purchase IMHO - Possibly the poor mans Surefire?
> CFU


 
That's why I got my FT01...it looks more like a Surefire than a Surefire! To me, it looks like a mini-Kroma. I told myself I wasn't going to purchase another 2cell light as my 1cells meet all my needs while being easier to carry and I have incans I can use if I want serious light, but the attractive design of the FT01 combined with the very flexible driver circuit (up to 9V input) and very good machining and build quality just made me get it. A very nice surefire-esque light indeed!


----------



## LeftCoastEddie (Aug 28, 2006)

I just ordered three. One for myself and two for a couple co-workers. They both love my QIII and have been bugging me to pick one up for them. I decided to pick up the FT-01 isteand. From what I've been reading about this light I think I made a good choice. This will be their first LED flashlight and my 3rd. I have been lurking here for a while and this is my first post, I have learned a lot from you fine people here.

Ed


----------



## Ken 222 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Ed,
I'm kinda new here too. Lots of good stuff to read if you have time. 
The people who got the first HuntLights liked them so much I "had" to get one. I don't have any real expensive lights, but I got an FT01 about a week ago and I'm still pretty excited about it. Even the box it comes in is cool. I hope your friends at work are impressed with your flashlight buying wisdom.

Ken


----------



## greenLED (Aug 29, 2006)

jsr said:


> Don't know if anyone cares, but I put a SF P60 LA in my FT-01 and it didn't work. The outter spring doesn't line up properly for the negative contact. Oh well.


I do, I do! :wave: I'd been asking about that. Could you replace the SF spring with the one on the FT-01 LA? or re-shape the spring to fit?

I'm *so* getting one of these.


----------



## jsr (Aug 30, 2006)

green - sorry, the FT01 spring won't work on the P60 LA. It's the outter spring on the P60 that doesn't fit...too small and ends up sliding into the battery tube. The spring assembly on the FT01 is completely different...no inner + outter spring setup like the SF. It's a contact tab at the bottom of a spring that makes positive contact with the batteries and the negative contact is made a different way. Physically it fits, but the outter spring is too small. If the outter spring were 2-3mm larger OD, it should work. All-in-all, the FT01 is a really great light. I run mine off a 14500 only and it seems like it runs forever before I have to recharge. Output and throw are great too and I love the SF-esque design.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 2, 2006)

I just noticed my o-ring broke on rear tailcap.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2006)

I emailed Hunt Light and they told me that they would send me some more o-rings.


----------



## jsr (Sep 6, 2006)

Seems o-ring breakage is a common issue across their light offerings.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 6, 2006)

...
 .. I use *extra virgin olive oil* on my O-rings .....

For a real smooooth movement ............:laughing:.......... it works !


............ really ......... TMG..:naughty:

.


----------



## Longbow (Sep 6, 2006)

The tailcap o-ring used in the FT01 is required only for emmersion. I removed my un-broken o-ring.


----------



## vic303 (Sep 6, 2006)

My tailcap o-ring broke on my ft02x, and I replaced it with some teflon tapedope. Works fine and should keep water out just fine.


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> Thanks for the tip! The reflector module unscrews.


 
Hi Guys,

I am considering getting this light. Is it easy to change the emitter for this Huntlight FT-01? From the pic, it looks like the emitter's leg is sitting inside the heatsink. I can't see the emitter legs or soldering of the legs. Thanks.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 19, 2006)

I received my FT01 today from Jsburlys and popped my 18650 battery in when it was done charging, and the only thing I can say is WOW! More overall output than my Streamlight 4AA. Around twice as bright as my SXOH modded L1P (on alkaline) and this light is extremely white!!! The whitest LUX I have! Pure white.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2006)

Has there ever been a runtime plot of this light using the 18650? I've seen the one using 2x123 primaries.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 20, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Has there ever been a runtime plot of this light using the 18650? I've seen the one using 2x123 primaries.


 
I don't think there have been, but I really wish one of the pros would do one (Roy,Chevro,Doug). If the results came out really positive I couldn't imagine any light being much better than this.


----------



## havand (Sep 20, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I don't think there have been, but I really wish one of the pros would do one (Roy,Chevro,Doug). If the results came out really positive I couldn't imagine any light being much better than this.




HAIII *cough*


----------



## HiltiHome (Sep 20, 2006)

AW is offering a 100 lumen 3,7 V LA that fits both my FT01.

Beam is similar to the stock led modul. Runtime on 18650 is about 1 hour.

FT01 led





FT01 with AW xenon 3,7V 100 lumen LA


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe it's just the pic, but the original Luxeon FT-01 appears brighter than with the 3.7v Xenon bulb. 


Also, I agree that adding HAIII would be nice, but for under $40 shipped you can only get so much.


----------



## havand (Sep 20, 2006)

I just like the extra security of knowing that if i like the light, it'll last. I've actually been looking at the FT-01 as the host for my next light.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2006)

J.S. Burley has the all Hunt Lights in stock now!

http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com/...&act=&aff=&pg=cat&ref=led_flashlights&catstr=


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2006)

Left, XTAR. Right, Hunt Light FT-01 @ 37"


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 21, 2006)

I got mine in the other day and it flickers when I first turn it on and maybe when it's being run (I don't know because I haven't used it for a long enough time). Is this normal or should I return mine for a different one?


----------



## Ken 222 (Sep 21, 2006)

I really like my FT01. Never a hint of a problem. No flickering here.

Ken


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I got mine in the other day and it flickers when I first turn it on and maybe when it's being run (I don't know because I haven't used it for a long enough time). Is this normal or should I return mine for a different one?



Pull the battery spring out a little and try cleaning the threads.


----------



## chanamasala (Sep 21, 2006)

Is anyone doing HAIII service nowadays? It would be nice to send my badboy FT-01 in for his upgrade.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 22, 2006)

Chevrofreaks Runtime Graph, 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134254


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 23, 2006)

*Hunt Light FT-01 can hold a 168A cell!*



VF1Jskull1 said:


> The body is bored a bit larger than the battery diameter so there is some radial play, hence rattle possible... my solution was cut a index card and wrap the batteries to fill the gap to prevent the radial movement.


Well, this is good news. It means that the FT-01 body is wide enough inside to hold a 168A cell from Wolf Eyes or Pila. 3.7V xenon lamp lovers, we now have a $30 glass-lensed body to host AW's new 2.2A, 100-lumen, 3.7V xenon lamp.

Has anyone confirmed that the body can accept Surefire P-compatible heads? I'm itching to try the FT-01 and the 3.7V xenon lamp with my 43mm Digilight range extender head.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 13, 2006)

Could someone please tell me what's the diameter of the lens, please? I was thinking of replacing the stock lens with a diffusing one in case I decide to get the FT-01.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 13, 2006)

DragonFlame said:


> Could someone please tell me what's the diameter of the lens, please? I was thinking of replacing the stock lens with a diffusing one in case I decide to get the FT-01.



Looks 26mm.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks!
There seem to be problems with the FT-01. From what CPF-ers have been saying, I gather that it is not yet completly reliable. Seems that there are sometimes problems with the switches and using the lights with 18650 batts.
I guess I'll wait a little bit longer and see whether the issues are solved


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 14, 2006)

:huh:

DragonFlame ,

I don't understand what you mean ?????????

What problems exactly are you refering to ?????

I recall very few problems . How are they unreliable ?????

Most members are very happy with their FT-01's .

Mine works very well on 18650's

Please elaborate and refer to threads discussing problems.

I think FT-01 is a darn good value and well made .

thanks ....................... TMG/
.



DragonFlame said:


> Thanks!
> There seem to be problems with the FT-01. From what CPF-ers have been saying, I gather that it is not yet completly reliable. Seems that there are sometimes problems with the switches and using the lights with 18650 batts.
> I guess I'll wait a little bit longer and see whether the issues are solved


----------



## jcg344 (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree with TMG, I researched as much as I could about the FT-01 before I purchased mine and I don't recall anyone having major problems. I also run mine on 18650's and haven't had any trouble with it at all.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, there were some posts that I've read that gave me that impression.....

adirondackdestroyer:
"I got mine in the other day and it flickers when I first turn it on and maybe when it's being run (I don't know because I haven't used it for a long enough time). Is this normal or should I return mine for a different one?"

adirondackdestroyer:
"Has anyone heard of the FT-01PJ? I received my replacement from Jsburlys today and that is what I got. My previous light was a FT-01TJ and it was very bright but it flickered. This new one runs fairly bright (not as bright as my previous one) with regular CR123 cells, but it ran VERY VERY dim with an 18650. Maybe around 12-15 lumens. My 18650 was charged fully 3 days ago, so I'm not sure if that is the reason why. Either way I am charging it up right now so I will see how it does when it comes right off the charger."
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134254

jsr:
"Output...here's one thing to note...I'd highly recommend running it off either 2x 123As or 2x R123As instead of a single 17670 or 18650. I don't have either of those Li-Ion cells, but do have 14500s and 17500s. I also have solid aluminum spacers, so I don't think they introduce much resistance (really, a spring contact would be more resistive than a solid piece of aluminum). Off a single Li-Ion, it's not as bright as my Nextorch Z1 which I estimate to be about 40lms. I'd guesstimate the FT01 is about 30-35lms off a single Li-Ion. Throw in 2 primaries or 2x R123As and BAM!...it's BRIGHT! Brighter than my modded Q3 which I estimate is 50-55lms, so I'd say the FT01 off 6V-7.4V is at 60lms easy! Very bright!"

jsr:
"My 2nd FT01 died right when I put in a pair of R123As. It flashed and stopped working. I've PM'd Huntlight, but thus far, no reply for several days. I hope I hear from them soon. I really like the light, but sad I can't use it."

Freedom1955:
"I received my FT-01PJ from J.S. Burlys a couple days ago and it is not working correctly. It is pretty bright and white but mine acts as though it is possessed. 
After I activate the switch it flickers and turns itself on and off all by itself. 
I have sent an e-mail to Jon explaining this."

Freedom1955:
"I just tried that. The light went out. Tightened it, light still out. Shook it vigorously light came on then off. I then set it on the table and now it will come on for a few seconds and then off for a few seconds then on again. Now it's on but at a very low brightness, that lasted about 30 seconds then it went bright again then off.
Weird.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Archangel
Try unscrewing the bezel a tad."


Perhaps there are only a few lights that behave strangely. Due to my location, shipping takes a rather long time, not to say that sending a light or a component of the light back would be rather costly.
So you can understand that I want to make sure I will be able to use the lights properly using 18650 Li-Ion's. 

DF


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Oct 14, 2006)

I've just posted beam shots comparing the Huntlight_AW's 3.7V lamp against three different Wolf Eyes 3.7V lamps: 

3.7V lamp beam shots

I wanted to try the AW 3.7V bulb in a G&P 39mm reflector on the FT01. But the bulb was too short to focus, and in any event the FT01 fitted with the G&P range-extender head would have to be the world's longest 3.7V light. Here it is, shown to the right of a Wolf Eyes 6M Explorer:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi DragonFlame ,

Now I see your point and I understand why you feel that way . I would too.

The post's you quoted did refresh my memory . There are some concerns .

Maybe ..... Hopefully .... if *J.S.Burly* sees this thread (a seller of this light) , maybe he will adress your concerns and agree to pre-test a light before sending it to you - if you order one from him.

It would be nice and appreciated if they would pre-test *all* of them at the time of shipment.

I agree - receiving a defective light *is* a real big dissapointment ...... and return shipment costs are a hastle for both buyer and seller.

Since most of these lights are hand made and assembled by non-skilled laborers in places where *quantity* is desired over *quality* - the final *quality-control station* should be the seller who has a reputation to uphold for reliable products .

I wish ALL our sellers would develop a method to weed-out faulty hand-made products before shipment .

DragonFlame ..... I hope you get a good one / the first time !! Thanks for taking the time to consolidate all those trouble post's - to refresh our memorys.

............................. TMG/
.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi TMG,
Indeed, I will contact J.S. when I decide to buy the light and ask him to test it with an 18650 batt if possible.

Thanks for the advice 

DF


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 15, 2006)

happy with mine, well worth the price!


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 21, 2006)

Light Hound has in stock the FT01X SE. U Bin, HAIII Natural.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/huntlight_ft01x.htm


----------

